#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-27
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<dipankar> manusheel, Hello Sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Ishan will be back in 5 mins. He is having his dinner.
<dipankar> manusheel, no problem. I am just scanning my mail
<dipankar> manusheel, http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/027203.html
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, would be great if you could explain the last para. :)
<dfarning> dipankar, Sugar .90 will be released in a couple of day.... I was supposed to be today.
<dipankar> dfarning, hello. How are you doing?
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks for the info.
<dfarning> dipankar, tomeu is asking that you re submitte that patch against the .91 development branch as soon as it is open.
<dfarning> dipankar, doing fine.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk.
<dfarning> dipankar, are you familiar with the release process and cycles?
<dipankar> dfarning, I think yes. But would like to know in detail..
<dfarning> dipankar, I'll send an email to sugar devel in a couple of hours explaining the process.
<dipankar> dfarning, that will be great! Thanks a lot
<dipankar> :)
<manusheel> dfarning: That would be great. Thank you.
<dipankar> ishan, hi. What all did you cover last night?
<ishan> dipankar, nothing much
<dfarning> dipankar, manusheel time based releases are rather strange compared to traditional releases.
<manusheel> dfarning: Indeed.
<dipankar> ishan, lets continue then.
<ishan> sure
<dipankar> ishan, we have to create a new palette
<ishan> yes
<dipankar> for displaying the volume status bar.
<dipankar> the code is already there in JournalPalette(), we can use that I guess
<ishan> dipankar, back in 5 mins
<manusheel> dipankar: Right.
<manusheel> It is in JournalPalette().
<dipankar> yes sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you start adding the code? I'll ask Ishan to check this soon.
 * ishan is back
<dipankar> manusheel, I am trying sir
<ishan> dipankar, sir did you checked the file which i sent you yesterday
<manusheel> dipankar: Ishan is back. So, you can coordinate.
<manusheel> ishan: Can you send me the meeting logs?
<dipankar> manusheel, ishan: Lets call our new palette 'JournalVolumePalette()
<dipankar> '
<dipankar> alsroot, ping
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
<ishan_> dipankar, sure
<alsroot> dipankar: pong
<dipankar> alsroot, can the new Palette be made such that it doesn't require any argument?
<alsroot> dipankar: why not, Palette class doesn't require any arguments (there are deprecated ones but they are optional)
<dipankar> alsroot, But I see JournalPalette constructor calls the BasePalette.__init__(self, home_activity)
<dipankar> constructore
<dipankar> * I don't like this arguments things :P
<alsroot> dipankar: BasePalette is child class, if you don't need it just use basic Palette class
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk.. just like the VolumePalette() ?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<dipankar> ishan, I think I got what alsroot was initially trying to say. (Using VolumePalette() for code)
<dipankar> alsroot, sorry it took sometime for me to figure it out
<ishan_> dipankar, +1
<dipankar> ishan_, Lets try doing one thing.
<dipankar> ishan_, first try creating a Palette using VolumePalette()
<dipankar> palette = VolumePalette('/')
<ishan_> dipankar, sure
<dipankar> in JournalButto
<dipankar> that will give us the idea what we can start omitting.
<dipankar> (Reverse Engg. :P )
<ishan> dipankar, you are basically refering to calling volumepalette from Journalbutton
<ishan> right?
<ishan> dipankar, or are you talking abt creating a new class in under journal button for creating new palette having volumepalette features
<dipankar> ishan, the first one. Calling VOlumePalette() in JournalButton
<ishan> dipankar, okay
 * dipankar is testing the palette=VolumePalette('/')
 * dipankar is getting nice error :P
<ishan_> dipankar, it seems to show no error when we pass self as argument only
<dipankar> ishan_, but is it working?
<ishan_> dipankar, next problem we get is about self.props.secondary_text = mount.get_root().get_path() defined in volumepalette
<ishan_> according to logs
<dipankar> ishan_, yup
<dipankar> ishan_, I think I got a method.
<ishan_> dipankar, great
<dipankar> ishan_, If you look at code for BasePalette in Palettes.py
<dipankar> no argument is passed in Palette.__init__()
<ishan_>     def __init__(self, home_activity):
<ishan_>         Palette.__init__(self)
<dipankar> ishan_, we need just this part:
<dipankar> self._free_space_label.props.label = _('%(free_space)d MB Free') % \
<dipankar>                 {'free_space': free_space / (1024 * 1024)}
<dipankar> in VolumePalette.
<ishan_> dipankar, yes along with the bar
<dipankar> ishan, manusheel : I am gong for dinner
<dipankar> meet you soon
<ishan_> dipankar, sure
<ishan_> meanwhile i will try to work it out
 * ishan_ is away for 10mins
 * ishan is back
<manusheel> ishan: Hi Ishan.
<ishan_> manusheel, hi sir
<manusheel> ishan_: Any help needed on the issue/
<manusheel> ?
<ishan_> manusheel, we are still trying to figure out the code to be written for the journal button
<manusheel> ishan_: Ok.
<manusheel> ishan_: Can you work on it independently for the time being. It might take Dipankar sometime to join back.
<ishan_> manusheel, sir already doing that
<manusheel> ishan_: sure.
<ishan> manusheel, finally something able to display the status bar but it still doesnt shows the size sir
<manusheel> ishan: Ok.
<manusheel> That is unfortunate to hear. Which function are we calling for the size?
<ishan_> still trying to figure out
<manusheel> ishan_: Sure.
<mukul> hi manusheel sir
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<mukul> manusheel sir
 * dipankar is back
<manusheel> mukul: Can you tell me what all issues are we facing in the bug?
<ishan> dipankar, sir bug solved
<mukul> i am working on 484 wherein it seems transfer of files bw 2 users on a network is being talked about
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar. Ishan did a great job.
<manusheel> mukul: Sure. Let me have a quick look on it again.
<dipankar> ishan, thats geat
<dipankar> ishan, what is the solution?
<ishan> dipankar, sir coudnt have happened without your help
<ishan> dipankar, just posting git diff
<dipankar> ishan, how?
<dipankar> :P
<ishan_> alsroot, dipankar check http://pastebin.com/23c0wrTJ
<manusheel> mukul: Did we see the cancel option?
<mukul> yes
<mukul> only sumtimes though
<manusheel> mukul: So, how did we reproduce this issue?
<ishan_> alsroot dipankar: any pointers /suggestion on the naming part
<mukul> i had taken shan's help yesterday. exact issue is nt yet reproduced. asked him to be present at the same time on sugar,then added him friend then sent a file to him.
<manusheel> mukul: Ok.
<mukul> manusheel sir: since it seems a network issue i would need someone whom I can test with.
<manusheel> mukul: So, this issue was in reference to collaboration.
<mukul> manusheel sir : This is what I suspect.
<manusheel> mukul: You can test this with Dipankar.
<mukul> #  summary  changed from file transfer: when a transfer finishes successfully, invitations still display a Cancel option to successful file transfer: offer to open Journal and to open activity
<manusheel> mukul: Add a comment over there.
<manusheel> mukul: That is at the test track item.
<alsroot> ishan_: just minor issues, why not to rename NewJournalPalette to something like JournalButtonPalette (since it is not new palette), also better to avoid redundant adding/removing spaces like in lines 22
<mukul> manusheel sir: This was what was one of the comments at the bug ticket. So i guess, it is a netowrking issue.
<ishan_> alsroot, sure
<mukul> and I see a Cancel button too but I couldn't make out how a file was being transferred if at all it was transferred.
<alsroot> ishan_: also there are bunch of commented lines
<mukul> dipankar, Hi
<dipankar> mukul, hey hi
<mukul> dipankar, could you help me test 484
<mukul> dipankar, it seems a networking issue.
<dipankar> test 484?
<dipankar> mukul, ^^
<mukul> manusheel sir: What should I comment?
<mukul> SL # 484: File transfer
<dipankar> mukul, just a sec
<dipankar> mukul, well, you asked me this a couple of days back. I am not getting what the bug is saying.. :(
<dipankar> mukul, is it from a pendrive to journal
<dipankar> ?
<mukul> dipankar, Yeah sir. No problems. I guess I now know what they mean by File transfer. They mean file transfer on a network to a buddy using Send To. I want to reproduce it.
<mukul> dipankar, does neighbourhood not work on sugar-jhbuild?
<dipankar> mukul, I am unable to see anybody on neighbourhood in jhbuild
<dipankar> can anyone confirm this.
<dipankar> ?
<mukul> dipankar, same here. Let us test on sugar-emulator
<dipankar> ishan_, great work I must say.
<ishan_> dipankar, thank you
<dipankar> sure
<dipankar> mukul, I am on neighbourhood
<ishan_> alsroot, dipankar : check http://pastebin.com/qAMjgibh
<dipankar> alsroot, ishan_ , I would suggest defining the _new_ palette in graphics/palettes.py.. what say?
<dipankar> this way we may do away with additional importing.
<dipankar> (in volumestoolbar.py)
<ishan_> dipankar, nice
<dipankar> mukul, I can't see you. Are you there on sugar-emulator?
<alsroot> dipankar: but JournalButtonPalette is in local class for sugar shell..
<ishan_> alsroot, +1
<mukul> I can see you.
<ishan_> alsroot, it is fine now?
<dipankar> alsroot, how about including it with from jarabe.view.palettes import VolumePalette
<dipankar> s/ 'from jarabe.view.palettes import VolumePalette'
<mukul> dipankar, I made you a friend and then sent a file too
<dipankar> alsroot, oops I accidentally wrote graphics/palette.py.
<alsroot> ishan_: there are pep8 issues, you can check it using pylint/pep8.py but the problem that the rest of volumestoolbar.py also doesn't conform pep8
<dipankar> it should be view/palettes.py
<ishan_> alsroot, didnt get you
<alsroot> dipankar: well, VolumePalette is journal related code not shell specific
<ishan_> alsroot, okay got it
<dipankar> alsroot, what i meant was, define the new palette class in palettes.py where other palettes are defined, and then include using, 'from jarabe.view.palettes import VolumePalette, newPalette'
<dipankar> mukul, neither of them is happening
<alsroot> dipankar: at the end it will depend on what maintainer thinks, in my mind better to avoid messing shell code and journal
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk. Then I agree with you
 * ishan_ is away for 10mins
 * dipankar doubts whether the 'add as friend' works
<mukul> I could do that. But then if i am making you a friend and sending a file to you and you don't get to know about it. What is the use?
<mukul> dipankar, It works partially
<dipankar> manusheel, alsroot, mukul : can you please check one thing? I need you to add me as your friend from neighbourhood view in sugar
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
 * alsroot can't, rebuilding tp
<dipankar> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> manusheel, mukul : how come I am not getting any invitation?
<mukul> dipankar, exactly. i dont' get it
<dipankar> mukul, I think telepathy is messed up at some place.
<mukul> dipankar, +1
<mukul> dipankar, Please check in your journal whether any new entry exists called as tamyblock.py
<dipankar> mukul, no.
<mukul> dipankar, Please check sthing unusual in your frames.
<dipankar> frames?
<dipankar> * I am going through telepathy-gabble.log
<mukul> dipankar, I mean the borders that appear when you hover your mouse near an edge.
<dipankar> mukul, what is the problem?
<mukul> dipankar, I wanted to ensure whether you have received the file coz here it stopped showing the cancel button but instead showed the dismiss button which is an indication that the transfer was complete.
<dipankar> mukul, no. no file received
<dipankar> dfarning, ping.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> dfarning, just wanted to ask whether the Sugar on Ubuntu for maverick is accepted or not..
<dipankar> dfarning, If I am not wrong, Maverick will be released in October.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes it has.  neeraj is managing the packages.  it will be release in oct 10.
<dipankar> dfarning, thats great! Thanks for the info
<dipankar> all, please add the bug info here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar/Tasks/BugBashing
<dfarning> dipankar, the sugar on maverick release will be based on sugar .88.  becasue it was too complicated to try to fit sugar .90 released with in the next couple of days onto maverick relesed on oct 10.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok. So in 11.04, Sugar .90 will be fitted?
<dfarning> dipankar,  for the next ieteration of ubuntu released in april 4/11 we will use try to use sugar .92.
<dfarning> dipankar,  that way we get the latest bug fixes.
<dipankar> dfarning, .92! thats cool!
<dfarning> dipankar, it was just too macy moving pieces for our first release :)
<dfarning> many
<dipankar> dfarning, sugar is very very fast developing!
<dfarning> dipankar, this time we are still learning.... next time we will be going full speed.
<dipankar> dfarning, yay!
<dfarning> dipankar, I said that I would write a email about the release process.... the main idea is that time based release are like a train schedule.  There are literally 1000s of projects all working interdependently.... but trying distribute various software to users.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk
<dfarning> dipankar, if an individual person(or patch) is late. it can catch the next train.   but if a train is late it can cause the entire system to fall behind.
<dfarning> dipankar, in particular we are interested in the ubuntu and fedora releases.  We are trying to have our stuff ready for them.
<dipankar> dfarning, okk.
<dfarning> dipankar, but we are also dependant on everything upstream.... I am sure you have seen talk about the move to gtk3.  basically gnome is making a refactoring.  so sugar will have to also follow suit and do some refactoring to match.
<dfarning> dipankar, then downstream we have other deployment which various releases of dextrose of olpc releases.
<dfarning> deployments which use
<dfarning> and
<dfarning> other olpc releases.
<dipankar> ohk.
<dfarning> dipankar, I am often talking about engineering trades offs.  the big trade off in software is the pace of releases.  developers like very fast releases.  6 months is pretty common becase it is very easy for a developer to updates his machine.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok..
<dfarning> dipankar,  on the other hand large scale users like slow and stable releases.  it is very hard to update the 700,000 xo which have been deployed in UY.
<dfarning> dipankar, in general school prefer a 5 year release cycle!
<dipankar> dfarning, so there are two groups : large and developer
<dipankar> large are the normal users
<dipankar> and developers are, well... super-users
<dfarning> dipankar, yes in general it is easier to think of users as on a spectrum from developer to deployment.
<dfarning> developers are very frequest updaters -- many use jhbuild which can be updated several times per day
<dfarning> to deployments which are very hard to update.
<dipankar> ohk
<dipankar> manusheel, I have sent the patch (modified)
 * dipankar likes the system of peer review
<dipankar> dfarning, manusheel : I think I should be heading to bed now. Its late.
<dfarning> dipankar, so back to the train anology..... in order to be useful trains should run often and 24 hours pre day..... even though most users will ride on a couple of rush hour expresses:)
<dfarning> dipankar, good night.
<dipankar> dfarning, the analogy is better said by subways :P ;)
<dipankar> dfarning, goodbye. see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-28
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<manusheel> dipankar: Kindly go through the bug, and let me know if we have any issues.
<manusheel> dipankar: Neat work on yesterday's enhancement. Keep it up.
<dipankar> manusheel, thanks sir. Working on it
<manusheel> dipankar: Great.
<dipankar> manusheel, I am not getting the bug.
<dipankar> I don't think this is a bug at all
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-29
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:01)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hi sir
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot, I was working on bug#328. I was trying to search for the code which runs files from journal/USB device,etc. I realize that misc.py in jarabe/journal logs the action when an activity cannot be run. I want to find the code which tries to run a file and also the display options which come when I right click an object. (ie. Start, Start with ,Erase, etc.)
<alsroot> mukul: you can find all misc.py function invocation by grepping using function name eg "misc.resume"
<alsroot> mukul: and you'll find the code in palettes.py which has Start, Start with ,Erase, etc.
<mukul> alsroot, Am I looking at the correct file misc.py for the intended purpose ie. for starting a a file using an activity?
<alsroot> mukul: yup, everything will resumed from misc.resume()
<mukul> alsroot, when we open sthing from journal we get resume,resume with etc.  options but when we use a pendrive to start a file then we see start,start with. I am particularly looking at the start,start with etc. options...Does misc.resume() perform the same thing as start?
<alsroot> mukul: btw are looking to master or 0.88 code?, in master it was changed a bit
<mukul> alsroot, I was looking at jhbuild code. Is the same as the master?
<alsroot> mukul: I guess yup, so, everything happens from misc.launch (misc.resume as well), so grep for "misc.resume" and "misc.launch"
<anubhav__> anuragc: dipankar: hello
<anubhav__> anuragc: dipankar: actually could i help regarding which file should be looked for currently i was looking readtoolbar to make changes.
<anubhav__> *could i get help
<jatin> anuragc : dipankar : hello
<anuragc> jatin: hello
<anuragc> anubhav_:It would be good to look at the files of an activity that uses the forward and backward buttons like the read activity and then we can trace the function used to control the forward and backward buttons to their modules of definition there we can find some lead to the RTL issue workout
<anubhav__> anuragc: dipankar: alsroot:we were working on #306  http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/306
<anubhav__> anuragc: actually using that we reached the file we are currently searching the name of the figures are go-previous-paired.svg and go-next-paired.svg
<anubhav__> anuragc: dipankar: alsroot : using this we are not able to get hold of the current language management system
<anuragc> anuragc: didint you find import to any modules that has the use of lacales in them, in any of the files that you have scanned till now?
<anuragc> opps that was to anubhav_
<alsroot> anubhav__: see sugar-artwork project, there are icons/scalable/actions icon directory
<anubhav__> anuragc: we have found a function get_language_ids() in viewsource.py injarabe/view but there is no defination of this function that we could find and secondely if we use this how can we detect from htis whether it is rtl or not
<anubhav__> alsroot:actually using that we reached the file we are currently searching  i.e readtoolbar.py the name of the figures are go-previous-paired.svg and go-next-paired.svg. Using this we are not able to get hold of the current language management system.We have found a function get_language_ids() in viewsource.py injarabe/view but there is no defination of this function that we could find and secondely if we use this how ca
<alsroot> anubhav__: what are you trying to achieve w/ get_language_ids()? btw there is a patch on olpc track for this bug
 * ishan_ is away: Be Right Back
 * ishan_ is back (gone 00:00:01)
<anuragc> anubhav_: use grep to find the functions of interest
<anubhav__> alsroot: actually i was trying to detect whether the language being used is right to left or left to right using that function
<anubhav__> alsroot: which patch can you tell me the link
<alsroot> anubhav__: use something like "gtk.widget_get_default_direction() == gtk.TEXT_DIR_RTL"
<anubhav__> alsroot: thanx will work on it
<shan> alsroot, hi around?
<alsroot> shan: yup
<shan> alsroot, hi i am also working on http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2324
<shan> alsroot, i am able to introduce the new toolbar and copy/paste icons in it.
<shan> alsroot, but there seems to be some issue with pasting, could you please help me out with the variable which displays the final output at the separator/bar of the two bead boxes?
<alsroot> shan: could you pastebin your patch (`git diff` output)
<shan> alsroot, sure give me a second
 * dipankar is working on 2152.
<shan> alsroot, could i reach you in half an hour or something?...i got some work.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-30
 * dipankar is away: Away
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:01)
<manusheel> ishan_: Hi Ishan.
<ishan_> manusheel, hi sir
<manusheel> ishan_: Ishan, can you send the documentation on creating patches to Anubhav?
<ishan_> manusheel, sure sir
<manusheel> ishan_: He was asking me on that.
<ishan_> manusheel, sure
 * ishan_ is away for dinner
<dipankar> hi everybody
<shan> dipankar, hi :-)
<dipankar> shan, how are you doing?
<shan> dipankar, i am fine, i was able to resolve the copy/paste issue on abacus, but paste doesn't work completely, so planning to send diff up
<dipankar> shan, +1. Good work
<shan> thanks :-)
<anubhav_> dipankar: hi sir
<dipankar> anubhav_, hi
<anubhav_> dipankar: i was working on #306 bug
<anubhav_> dipankar: i have made changes. i have problem in making a patch
<anubhav_> dipankar: needed to make changes in multiple files and now there is problem in creating one patch out of them as all are in different folders
<dipankar> anubhav_, no worries
<dipankar> anubhav_, can you provide me info : where are you editing the files, with directories
<anubhav_> dipankar:/source/read/readtoolbar.py   /source/browse/edittoolbar.py /source/log/logviewer.py /source/browse/webtoolbar
<dipankar> anubhav_, in jhbuild right?
<anubhav_> dipankar: yes
<dipankar> anubhav_, try going to the source folder first
<dipankar> and run : git status
<anubhav_> dipankar: tried that but showed the changes in install directory and not in source directory
<dipankar> anubhav_, can you share your desktop with me?
<dipankar> you are on Ubuntu or Fedora?
<anubhav_> dipankar: ubuntu
<anubhav_> dipankar: i dont have skype
<dipankar> anubhav_, run the empathy client
<dipankar> Applications -> Internet -> Empathy
<dipankar> I have sent you my e-mail
<anubhav_> dipankar: yes done it
<dipankar> anubhav_, just a sec. I myself forgot to start it
<dipankar> :P
<dipankar> anubhav_, send me a request
<anubhav_> dipankar: network error
<anubhav_> dipankar: empathy is showing network error
<dipankar> anubhav_, nevermind
<dipankar> anubhav_, go to install directory then
<ishan_> dipankar, try doing it using teamviewer
 * ishan_ will be back in 5mins
<dipankar> anubhav_, ok, try git status in the folder where jhbuild is installed. what do you get?
<anubhav_> dipankar: i first did changes in all 5 files in install directory and made patches for  2 of them then i did changes in source directory
<anubhav_> dipankar: if done in the jhbuild folder then also got the changes in install directory
<anubhav_> dipankar: actually i have made patches for all the changes in source directory seperately but made patches for only 2 of the install ones .If i do the git status it shows me the other 3 under changes o be commited
<dipankar> anubhav_, to make sure all changes are covered up, you need to be in a _source_ directory from where all other directories are branched.
<ishan_> dipankar, can you control my desktop
<dipankar> ishan_, slow net connection
<dipankar> can't do it right now
<ishan_> dipankar, no problem
<lfaraone> dfarning: fyi, chrisccoulson of canonical / ubuntu-mozillateam has ACK'd Firefox.activity.
<dfarning> lfaraone, nice it is not perfect... but it is better than nothing.
<lfaraone> dfarning: should I write up the FFe?
<dfarning> lfaraone,  yes please.  No browser is kind of a showstopper:)  Is there a package available anywhere?
<lfaraone> dfarning: yes. http://people.sugarlabs.org/~lfaraone/debian/sugar-firefox-activity_6+dfsg-1_all.deb is in the category "it runs"
<lfaraone> dfarning: in git I'm preparing the version for upload.
<dfarning> lfaraone, looks good enough that it will prevent the show from stopping!
<satellitLTS> testing 10.04 Ubuntu LTS with sugar-emulator and surf-115 loaded activities....But no F3 ring list of activities.... need to use journal to start them
<satellit_> defarning: I needed 10.04 for testing.....looking foreward to next iteration of USR
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-01
 * ishan is away for dinner
<manusheel> shan: Hi Shan.
<manusheel> Around?
<mukul> dipankar, around?
<dipankar> mukul, yes
<mukul> dipankar, can you test sthing on your machine? My Vbox doesn't recognize USB device.
<dipankar> what do you want me to test?
<dipankar> mukul, ^
<mukul> dipankar, I will send you a modified misc.py file. I would be great if you could replace it with your misc.py keeping a backup copy. Connect a USB pendrive and run a file that can't actually run in sugar (eg. exe kind of file). It should display an error alert.
<dipankar> mukul, cool. no problem
<mukul> dipankar, or is there a way so that I can add some exe kind of file in my Journal. that way i can test it myself.
<mukul> dipankar, thanks a lot.
<dipankar> mukul, I think i can arrange a exe :P
<mukul> dipankar, how can we add any file on journal externally?
<dipankar> mukul, open a pend drive, drag a file and drop it in Journal
<mukul> dipankar, The main problem lies there only. a pendrive is not detected on Vbox
<dipankar> mukul, oh yes.
<dipankar> I forgot.
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot, alert.connect('response', self.__alert_response_cb)    Name Error: global name 'self' is not defined
<mukul> alsroot, how do I resolve this?
<alsroot> mukul: what purpose you had in mind while were adding "self" to code?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<mukul> I had imported ErrorAlert from sugar.graphics.alert..
<mukul> alsroot, I used it just as it was used in journalactivity.py
<alsroot> mukul: well, you need to check what you are copy&pasting, do you have "self" in the place where you pasted this code?
<ishan> alsroot, so this problem is in the library installed or some problem on the authors behalf
<alsroot> ishan: library just uses aiml db, so db should be tuned (if should)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-02
<lfaraone> dfarning: sugar-firefox-activity is in Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> dfarning: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/sugar-firefox-activity/6+dfsg-0ubuntu2
<dfarning> lfaraone, I'll add it to the seed file this evening thanks.
 * ishan is away for dinner
 * ishan is away for dinner
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<manusheel> Around?
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<manusheel> alsroot: How are you doing today?
<alsroot> manusheel: fine, thanks
<manusheel> alsroot: Glad to hear. Aleksey, Ishan and Anubhav were working on introducing an alert check to validate whether an activity should be downgraded or not. Wish to ask you which component/API of sugar looks after this aspect.
<alsroot> manusheel: I think in journal code
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you.
<alsroot> manusheel: misc.resume() restore journal objects
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-03
<manusheel> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addons/versions/4082
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot, I am trying to add an alert whenever a file fails to startup as a result of no activity to run the file. I'm making changes to misc.py. Firstly, Am I making the changes in the correct file? Secondly, if you could check my changes in the code.
<alsroot> mukul: misc.py might be wrong place for alerts (it could raise an exception which will be processed in ui part ie in journal). What code you mean?
<mukul> http://typewith.me/GE7h2HNQJ0
<mukul> alsroot, so changes should be made in journalactivity.py right?
<alsroot> mukul: that was just my imho
<mukul> alsroot, Ok.
<mukul> Can you give me an example how to raise an exception from misc?
<mukul> Should I create an Extra Variable and check?
<anubhav> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> anubhav: hi
<anubhav> alsroot: i am working on bug #2164 (Downgrading activities not allowed)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2164 in launchpad-foundations "Login form should ask for e-mail address only once (heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2164
<alsroot> mukul: maybe at the end exception is not good (there could some code that doesn't catch it), you can just return boolean flag to state that bundle was(not) installed
<anubhav> alsroot:i was looking at bundleregistry file in model in jarabe folder is it the right location
<alsroot> anubhav: yup, it is only one place where buncldes could be installed
<alsroot> mukul: s/installed/launched/
<anubhav> alsroot: actually i made changes in the file but the alreadyInstalledException is not thrown in the sugar emulator and XO1.5
<alsroot> anubhav: but is it fine if bundles will be silently downgraded
<anubhav> alsroot: yes but,  they are downgraded and no exception in the logs as shown in the bug
<alsroot> anubhav: I mean maybe better to popup confirmation alert, btw it could invasive in case of user experience and having replies to email sent to sugar-devel@ w/ tag [DESIGN] will be useful
 * dipankar is away: Away
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-10-01
<meeting> * bs has quit (Client Quit)
